# Upgrading E-Machine w3611



## QtoTheBall (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey everyone. Recently came into some extra cash and I'm deadset on finally upgrading my comp. I'm purchasing a vid card, 4 gigs of ram and a new psu. My question basically is, which psu should I purchase. My system currently runs on 350 w so I think with the new vid card and ram and probably a new fan I'm going to need about 500 w too 550 just to be safe. I'm pretty sure I need an ATX power supply but I see the option for ATX 12 v supplies and I'm not quite sure which my computer needs. I don't want get all my new stuff to find out my psu doesn't have right connections on it. Basically I was hoping someone could find me a psu off newegg.com that would work with this comp. My price range is from 30-60$. The less the better but I don't want to sacrifice too much quality for a couple dollars saved. Below I will list system specs straight off E-machine site and the VId card and memory I intend to purchase, any comments on those would be greatly appreciated, the 8800GTS seems like a good deal but I'm not very computer savvy. Thanks for your time.
-Q

Vid card link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130325

Ram Link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144157

Computer Specs
CPU: Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 631
Hyper-Threading and Intel® EM64T Technology
(3.00GHz, 2MB L2 cache, 800MHz FSB) 
Operating System: Genuine Windows Vista® Home Basic

Monitor: Includes eMachines® 17" Widescreen LCD 
Chipset: Intel® 945G 
Memory: 512MB DDR2 dual-channel capable (1 × 512MB), 533MHz (PC4200)
Expandable to 2GB
2 DDR2 Slots (Total), 1 DDR2 Slot (Available) 
Hard Drive: 160GB SATA II (7200rpm, 8MB cache) 
Optical Drive: DVD±RW 16x Multiformat Dual-Layer Optical Drive
Up to 8.5GB with Dual-Layer Media
Write max: 16x DVD±R, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+RW, 4x DVD+R DL, 40x CD-R, 24x CD-RW 
Read max: 16x DVD-ROM, 40x CD-ROM 
Media Reader: High-Performance 15-in-1 Digital Media Manager™
xD-Picture Card™, CompactFlash® I (CF), CompactFlash® II, Secure Digital™ (SD), Mini Secure Digital™ (Mini SD), Multi Media Card (MMC), Reduced Size MMC (RS-MMC), MMC Mobile, MMC Plus, Memory Stick (MS), Memory Stick Duo, Memory Stick Pro®, Memory Stick Pro® Duo, SmartMedia, IBM Microdrive 
Video: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950
Up to 224MB Shared Video Memory
PCI-Express® (PCI-E x16) slot available for upgrade 
Sound: 6-channel (5.1) high-definition audio
Amplified Stereo Speakers (USB-Powered) 
Communications: 56K ITU v.92-ready Fax/Modem (RJ-11 port)
Intel® 10/100Mbps Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 port) 
Peripherals: Premium multifunction keyboard, 2-button wheel mouse 
Ports/Other: 6 - USB 2.0 Ports (2 Front, 4 Rear)
1 - VGA
1 - Parallel port
1 - Serial port
2 - PS/2 ports (keyboard and mouse)
3 - audio (rear): line-in/side (stereo), front/headphone (stereo), microphone
2 - audio (front): microphone, front/headphone (stereo)
1 - RJ-45 ethernet port
1 - RJ-11 modem port 
Dimensions: 14.50"H x 7.25"W x 16.50"D 
Weight: 21.2 lbs


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

one thing I noticed is you will be wasting your money with 4 gigs of ram unless you have a 64 bit system and operating system. It will not see/use more than 3 and since its dual, its best to run only in pairs.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

stay with the 2X1 gig dual channel kit.. for 2 gigs, the board will have an issue if more is forced upon it, limitation wise.

you have a mini tower
even though the supply has atx form factor, physically measure the space for a new supply. you most likely have a bestec now, so make some room in the outside trash bin.

the antec 550 trio might be a nice replacement unit, even though it doesnt have modular cable management, which these minis would benefit from.


----------

